# The Horrors of Fanfiction 2



## InoSakuShine (Jan 17, 2007)

_Sequel _
*The Horrors of Fanfiction 2: Chaos*

_Genre: Humor
Summary: A new book of fanfiction threatens Konoha. What happens when the village gets a hold of it's contents? Chaos ensues._

Author's Note: This Sequel is better than the last. Why? All these fanfictions mentioned are *real*, mostly found on ff.net. Credit is given. *YOUR* fanfiction could be next!

**Critisism is welcome, as ever.



*Prologue*


*Revenge, sweet revenge. Evasive action must be taken. Out of the next unworldy portal hurled something more dangerous than the last, more dark than Konoha wished to discover. Like a black star it shot from the sky, making impact in a deserted area. Konoha, get ready, the horrors of fanfiction are back!*


*Chapter 1: Trouble Starter*


 "Come on, Lee! More laps!" Gai roared as his youthful student sped off into the horizon. "How lucky I am to have such a great student!" He cried and was blinded by his own tears. Result, he tripped backward over something. Being a Jounin, he used his quick ninja reactions to transform his fall into a super back hand spring nice guy pose. He breathed a sigh of relief after discovering no one was looking anyway.

 "What's this?" Gai bent down to pick up what looked like a large black book. "Yes! I love a good book!" He peered at the large Gothic letters that were scrawled on the front. "*The Best Fanfics*," it said, with pink, poorly drawn hearts drawn next to it. Curiously, he opened the hard cover and began to read the first slice of hell that would soon throw the village into turmoil.

_Forbidden
by fullsteel


Summary: Sasuke is very distant during the training and Kakashi gets worried. [KakaSasu, yaoi, lemon]_

Gai was deep into the chapter already, reading about his number one rival.

_....Then he turned his attention to Naruto and Sasuke again, Sasuke didn?t fully pay attention even if Kakashi had told him to do so. Kakashi shrugged and looked at Naruto who for once looked really concentrated in what he was doing. And he was unusually quiet. Maybe he just had gotten a bit more mature._

 "Ha! Kakashi's teaching methods? Now I shall know his secrets!"

_.....Kakashi came up behind Sasuke who still silently watched the apartment, he leant against Kakashi and rested his head against his chest. Kakashi smiled and leant forward to place a kiss upon Sasuke?s head, it made Sasuke turn around so he could kiss his lips instead, and so Kakashi did._

And it went on into the worst corruption of youth Gai had ever seen. "W-Wha...." Gai stood, dumbfounded at what he had just read. And suppose this was true? He glanced at where Lee had been. "No! How could someone do something so deflowering to their student! I must stop this now!"


 Kakashi was enjoying his day, reading Icha Icha paradise in peace as his three students plowed themselves into the ground in another D-ranked mission. Here he was just getting to the good part when he heard the wind pick up.

 Gai rushed to his side, babbling, "Kakashi! How could you do such a thing? How could my eternal rival deflower his own student! we must not get involved with such affairs, Kakashi. It's against our code of conduct. That poor, poor boy. I know how you must feel," Gai shot a look at Sasuke, then continued to glare at Kakashi.

*"Hm? Sorry, did you say something?"*
 "Not this time Kakashi! Oh, why are you so cool-" Gai cursed. "I'm sorry, but *I have to report this to the Hokage at once*!" He trampled off, leaving 

Kakashi utterly confused. What ever. He flipped another page in his book, not even noticing the *big black book* Gai lugged away with him.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 17, 2007)

This is really good.  Keep them coming, yeah.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 17, 2007)

Funny, Gai is such an idiot here.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Jan 17, 2007)

WHEEE!!!! It's back!! *dances* Sorry, just really happy.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 17, 2007)

i enjoyed the origional and this one has the potentail to turn realy good


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 17, 2007)

that was wrong y do women like that shit it's wrong and yes women can throw y do u like lizes in my face because women are beautiful creations while we men are just here to help populate the earth


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 18, 2007)

yay more awesome gai is always funny


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 18, 2007)

I might like this


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 18, 2007)

ah, sweet, sweet fanfic.  I didn't think that it will come out so soon!  I.S.S. keep it comin!  This is one of the things that I live...well, not really alive so...this is on of the things that I am here for!


----------



## Akimichi Neji (Jan 19, 2007)

How can Gai NOT have heard of the almighty Book of fanfiction? Blasphemy!

Loving those, KUTGW


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 19, 2007)

*Chapter 2: Two Stories Told*


  "*Lee! Hold this*!" Gai thrust a large book into Rock Lee's hands and was in a hurry to run off. Lee scratched his head and figured that it was a great responsibility to be entrusted with this eerie book.

 "Right, Gai-Sensei!" Lee saluted, "I will protect this book with my life!" He watched his beloved teacher run off into the distance, then plopped the book on the ground to get a better look at what he would spent the rest of his day dedicated to.

 "_'The Best Fanfiction'_?" Lee traced a finger around it's title, them opened it willingly. Today is the day Lee discovers what a fanfic is.

_[an excerpt from]
I Love the Rain, Like I love You
by Snoopy Girl
Rated M

Soon after the couple started to make out, Rock Lee picked Sakura up from the couch and carried her to his bed room and closed the door.” Are you sure you want to do this?" asked Lee sitting next to Sakura on the bed. "I think so, but you must promise me one thing before I let you become a…. well...part of me." said Sakura propping her self on the head board. "Anything my Sakura." replied Lee. "Love me forever, no matter what. I know I'll do the same for you for the rest of my days." said Sakura looking down at her feet that were on the other side of the bed. "You know I love you. I will die for you if I have to." said Lee smiling at her. Sakura smiled back with the same smile that always melted his soul. As that was said, Sakura untied her head band and her now short pink hair fell down her face._ 

Lee's eyes bugged out even more than usual, if that's possible. "This....is....genius! I-I just have to show it to Sakura! When she reads this romantic poem she'll believe we were meant to be together! It's beautiful!" Tears of joy streamed down his eyes. "And I'll tell her I wrote it!" He ran along with the Book, off to find Sakura Haruno.


 "W-What did you say?" Tsunade cringed as she heard the embarassing story from Gai. _Look who's talking_, she thought in her head.
 "It's true, every word of it!" Gai confessed, tearful at the fact he had just betrayed his number one rival and comrade.
 "That sounds....eh, I'm going to need some proof before I can further investigate the situation, Gai. Can you do that for me?"
 "Yes, I can. I left Lee with the evidence a few hours ago!" Gai watched the Hokage shuffle uncomfortably.

 "That can't be right," she said. "I have reports that Rock Lee has *just been admitted to the hospital*." She ruffled through a few paper, eventually producing a folder from the pile of disorganized mess on her desk. She opened it and held out another paper. "See? Just a few hours ago." Gai was stunned.

 "L-Lee? Lee? *LEEEEEE*!" He jumped up and opened the window. "Lee! It's all my fault! What have I done?" He jumped out of the window. Tsunade from behind shook her head and went to the sill. Gai was running down the streets. Then, he stopped, looked puzzled, them disappeared in a cloud of smoke. She shut the window.
 "Kakashi and Sasuke?" She muttered to herself. "Everyone knows you're not supposed to play favorites."


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice, I'm surprise that Sakura didn't kill him.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 19, 2007)

poor lee he only wanted some love


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 20, 2007)

Too bad, he's never going to get it.  The only thing he is going to get is a broken jaw and a broken heart.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jan 20, 2007)

Very funny.


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes! Bravo! It's back!  

Now I can block out the deep empty feeling of having slept all day and not eaten *rumble* Ehh, maybe not, but I'm still ever so happy that your giving us this, ISS.    

Can't wait to see what happens this time.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 20, 2007)

*busts up laughin* Oh my {censored} God!  That was hillarious!  That might be the best one you have ever made!  Make more soon ya?


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Jan 20, 2007)

omg!!! that was sooo funny, i love the sequel, i gotta add this link to my sig as well!! omg i'm thinking of making a little 1 page comic bout what happened when sakura read what lee showed her! lol, hilarious!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

keep them comming lol 
did lee get admited to the hospital for kunai and super strenght related injuries?
poor poor lee

sasukaka? NO WAY IN F***ing hell  sorry but kakashi isnt gay ... stupid fan girls sasuke on the other hand is very gay
leesaka? NO WAY TO FUNNY IMAGIN THIER KIDS girls talking about the passion of youth with think pink eyebrows and no breasts guys having strange obsesions with emo chicks god that would be just scarry


----------



## abichan (Jan 20, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I LOVE ME A GOOD SAKULEE FIC!!!MOREMORE MORE!!!!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 21, 2007)

yes more its awesome


----------



## The Night With No Moon (Jan 21, 2007)

I Love this fanfiction!!! You must right more!

 Can I write a fanfiction even if there are only a few naruto characters in it?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea..friggen good stuff you got here inosakushine. *Thumbs up - Lee and Gai style


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 21, 2007)

if it would be okay with you I.S.S, I would like to make a fanfic about your fanfic...um...for some reason, that sounded weird.  Would you mind if I did so?


----------



## abichan (Jan 21, 2007)

inosaku, use this fic in yors:
subforum in the Art Battledome
perfect discustingness!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 21, 2007)

I know this is off topic, but...

Abichan! Your message quota is full! I can't send you any private messages untill you make some room and delete some.


----------



## Island in the Sun (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, in just one hour I've read both parts of this story.  I like it.  I can allready see your future: a big title in an author's life.  Not sure if that's what you want but hey, it's worth a shot.  Nice though.  Keep it up


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2007)

Meep Awsome!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 22, 2007)

This series will never get old


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 22, 2007)

all because of that gif... god online communities are weird... wth PARTY TIME

     :toliet


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 22, 2007)

Abichan-I'll keep it for future uses, thanks.
Twilight trinity- No problem, sure
Island- Thanks
Eveyone else-Thanks 
Update time

*Chapter 3: Reinforcements*

  Naruto sighed and exited Lee's hosital room. Good thing he had been there to get him some help. He sympathized with Lee, not because of the pain Sakura dealt him (which he probably deserved), but because he would never be able to have children. Nope. No one to carry on his legacy. As a result of the orddeal of the day, Naruto walked out of the hospital with a black book Lee asked him to bring to Gai-sensei for him.  

 Speaking of the book, Naruto decided to look in it, by the way. As if that wasn't inevitable. But being Naruto, he couldn't reconize the story was fanfiction.

_[and excerpt from]
Hinata's Confession and a Twin Rivalry!
by *RengeMaster*

There arched Naruto; beneath him lay Hinata. The pair lay there, stupefied at how they were positioned. His arms at here sides, her knees as straight 

as an arrow, and their lips…

…locked.

“…”

Like a lava lamp warming up and sending the bubbly red liquid rise to the top, Hinata’s face ever so slowly tinged to a violent shade of red.

Hinata’s thoughts: ‘N-Naruto-k-kun’s lips are…are…are…”

Naruto’s thoughts:‘W-wow…what…what’s this…this….feeling?…Her lips are so…so…warm…we’re actually…GAH!!!

Naruto then pulled away from Hinata blushing probably more so than he had ever done in his life. He started to apologize with sheer fear and panic 

expecting some sort of bash on the head or some lethal attack._

 After that passage, he slammed the book shut, blushing hotly. Naruto couldn't read anymore.
 "I-I-Is it coincidence t-t-that that actually h-happened today?" He bit his lip, summoned his courage, and read the rest of the NaruHina. "But Hinata? Hinata? What about Sakura? I have to ask someone who knows all the answers what to do.....Kakashi-Sensei!"

 Meanwhile there was a wild rumor cirulating around the town: A rabid pedafile was on the loose. How this started? One could say some jumbled words leaked from Tsunade's office, but no one could be sure. Anyway, the village started to pull in their children at night and sent in dozens of complaints to the Hokage's office. Tsunade, sick of the mail, caved in and dispatched some ANBU members to patrol the village *at evening* just to make a show of it. Little id the ANBU know that they would be "needed."


 "Lee! Lee! Ah, you're up!" Gai-Sensei said, though in reality he actually just woke him up. The weak boy raised his head up a few inches.
 "Gai-Sensei...."
 "I thought you might want to go for a walk. I miss spending time with you!" Gai confessed, missing his student for the4 hours they had spent apart.
 "Yes, Sensei! I need to exercise!" Rock Lee replied, not wanting to dissapoint his Sensei. Though in reality, Lee could hardly stand. His absorbed the pain and rose from his bed. Escaping the nurses, they left the hospital for late *evening *stroll.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 22, 2007)

. I love this ff. This is awesome, InoSakuShine. Believe it!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 22, 2007)

+reps coming your way!!!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 23, 2007)

lol awesome hmm wonder what narutos gonna do now poor lee he only wanted some love lol i said that twice now


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 23, 2007)

WEEEE!  Update, update, update! 

Lots of ISS cuddling!  Err, sorry 'bout that.

Not the best update yet, but I can see the potential for the upcoming "readings" of fanfiction. 

Today is a good day, thnx ISS.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry no fic in this one next time.

*Chapter 4: Chaos Begins*


"Ahh, isn't it a beautiful day, Lee?" Gai strolled along, whistling a happy tune. He didn't hear Lee gasping for breath, or his whimpers of pain.

  "Can't....go on." Lee fainted and fell onto the ground. It took Gai a few good minutes to realise he was missing something.
 "Ah! My wallet! Where did it go?" As he retraced his steps he found his student on the ground. "Lee? What are you doing?" Upon further observation, he came to the conclusion that he fainted. "Don't worry. I'll carry you back." He hoisted Lee up into his arms, and began the walk back.

 Naruto searched in the night for the one person who might be able to explain everything. 
 "Yes! Kakashi-Sensei!" Naruto hunted down the shady ninja before he could escape. He jumped on him and demanded he answer some questions.

 "Okay, okay! Get off me," Kakashi said, and sighed. "*Two guys can have sex, but no, men can't get pregnant, Anko was a stripper, Sakura's hair is pink, and it takes three licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop*." Naruto let go of his arm.

 "W-What? That's more than I w-wanted to know. I just wanted to know, does this book tell the future, does Hinata like me, and does she want to "make babies" with me?" 

 Kakashi slapped his head. "Of course you ask the most obvious questions. Let me see what book you're talking about, and here," he handed him Icha Icha Paradise. "This is Hinata wants to do with you."

 "*FREEZE! STOP RIGHT THERE*!" Kakashi froze in the actof handing Naruto Icha Icha when at least nine ANBU dropped from the sky and surrounded them. "Step away from the innocent child." Kakashi stepped back, looking slightly confused, and likewise Naruto.

 "No! Idiots! That's not the pedafile!" Tsunade ran into the scene waving her arms. In fact, she had come to question Kakashi about the whole Sasuke thing but she didn't want to make a big scene of it. The ANBU scratched their heads and looked at eachother.

 "No, wait! There!" One of them said, pointing to the arrival of Gai and Lee. Gai stood puzzled with an unconcious Lee in his arms. Immediatly, they pounced on him. "Looks like we caught him just in time..." An ANBU with a monkey mask shook his head, taking Lee. "Poor child."

 "Ahh..." Tsunade had a migraine. "I'm just going to go to bed, and *hope this all clears up in the morning.*" Meanwhile, Naruto grabbed the book and decided to go hide. Kakashi and Gai were taken into custody and questioning.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2007)

Triple postage?


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, reading it more than once isn't a waste of time... But perhaps there should be some deletions.

Another good day!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

awww it was a tripple post i thought maby one of them would have been a new chapter... still an amazing fan fic cant wait until update


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 26, 2007)

nice update


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 26, 2007)

This is sweetness


----------



## abichan (Jan 26, 2007)

*does the cabbage patch*(the dance stupids!) go naruhina! go-go naruhina! GO!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 27, 2007)

Chapter 5: Wrong Idea


As soon as she was out of sight she settled down to take a look. What's this? Fanfictiton? In her mind it seemed vaguely familliar.

 "What you got there, Hinata?" A voice over her shoulder spoke. She shivered and saw Kiba's furry hood poking over her. "Kurenai wants you."
 "Oh. O-okay. Will you watch this for me?" He handed him the book and brushed herself off. "I'll be right back!" She stuttered and hurried off. Kiba looked quizically at Hinata's strange posession and got a little curious.

  "Heh heh heh....must be *Hinata's diary*. She'll never know...." Akamaru leapt from his head to keep a look out, and Kiba opened it up to a fresh new chapter of "Hinata's diary." 

_Tasty Addiction
By SparxXx

I still havent killed Itachi, im beginning to think that I wont ever be able to. Every time I get more powerful he seems to be stronger, if I get faster he gets faster, it's infuriating! Mentally im having a hard time coping lately so i've been trying new things to clear my mind, natural ways like meditation, special tea's, yoga, anything but it doesnt seem to work ...so i've been trying some non herbal stuff too, well weed is herbal but yager isnt. I've been drinking alot lately and now im starting to like taking pain killers, I started taking them originally for actual pain from missions and junk but I always had left overs and I was in pain when i took them ...just not physical pain._

 Kiba hunched over the 'diary.' "This isn't Hinata's, it's *Sasuke's*!"

_I've been trying not to drink, you would assume it's because of health reasons, no, I dont want to spend twenty bucks on an ok bottle of Vodka, for someone whos rich im so stingy with money. Any way, I remember the first and only time my addictions were discovered, I thought Naruto or Sakura would find out cause thier closer to me but no it was Hinata.Yup, shy, little, quiet Hinata was the one who found me in my lowest time. I ran out of my pain killers so I snuck into the hospital to get another bottle or two, unfortunately I didnt know that Hinata worked there and being the ninja she is she noticed someone was sneaking around. Sure she thought I was one of the little boys that was trying to run away so he didnt have to take his medicine but she found me none the less. She knew what I was doing before I even spoke, she grabbed my coller of my shirt and gave me the hardest slap I ever recieved.

I think it was the only time I heard Hinata yell, she was telling me how stupid I was and how could I steal medicine from people who needed it. I'll admit I was shocked to see the small Hinata with her short choppy hair yelling at me with such non-studdering passion but I was also strangly turned on, of coarse I was more than a little stonned from that bowl I had only fifteen minutes earlier, probably wasnt the best time to go steal pills but before I knew it I had her pressed against the shelves of the pharmacy stock room practicly shoving my tongue down her throat, which recieved me another slap in the face.

I held my hand to my cheek and replied monotonly "...Oh right ...you love Naruto." Which seemed to make her even more pissed. "I do not love Naruto! I admire him, you people all jump to conclusions!" She huffed. "Then why did we stop?" I asked in a foggy voice, she could tell I was stoned off my rocker. She kept her head in my direction when she answered but her eyes found the floor suddenly interesting. "I-I dont beleive that y-you should kiss someone on impulse." Well thats Hinata for you a woman with morals, more than anything that I can say about the whores i've done things with-wait. "Hinata?" I asked, she looked at me this time. "That wasnt a normal kiss, was it?" I cant believe I didnt think about it before. "Y-Your right it wasnt i-it was m-my first." Son of a bitch, thats what I am a son of a bitch. Damn I feel like a bastard._

 "Bastard! I'll kill him!" Kiba chucked the "Sasuke's diary" away, and continued to curse him to hell. "I can't believe Hinata had to go through that...this...happened? Gah!" He was ging to seek out the Uchiha and kill him, and when he was done he'd come back and shred his diary. Just what was she doing with his stuf anyway? Where they in a relationship? These thoughts raced through his head, but not as fast his own legs. "Ouf!"

 Kiba crashed hard into someone like two boulders colliding, and they each were thrown back onto the pavement in the street. 

Opening an  eye, he saw Naruto struggle to get to his feet.
 "Hey! Watch out! Have you seen Hinata?"
 "Why?" Kiba demanded harshly. Naruto stuttered something inaudible. "What?"

 "I just wanted to know if she liked me!" He burst out, turning red.
 "Teme! She l-l-likes Sasuke! I'll kill him!" He rushed past Naruto with blood lust in his eyes.

 "Phew," Naruto wiped his brow. "So Hinata likes Sasuke? Figures...." Partly relieved, partly sulky, Naruto went to get some Ramen.


 "I swear, I didn't do it!" Kakashi insisted to the ANBU irritably, the single lightbulb that illuminated the dark room overhead swinging 

into his eyes. "Why don't you just *go ask Sasuke about all this*?"
 "And ask Lee, too!" Gai pitched in, receiving a deathly glare from Kakashi.
 "Ok," said the ANBU in the monkey mask. "Retrieve Uchiha Sasuke. Question him."_ Whoosh_. More ANBU members were dispatched.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 27, 2007)

This is good.  Love the update.  I wonder what will happen to Kakashi and Gai.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 27, 2007)

*ahem*, this would be my version but with one of my characters in it.

Start:
Roy calmly walked down the empty street, just wishing that he would be home by now.  Practically out of nowhere, a black book just slid right infront of him.  He looked down at the book, debating whether to pick it up or not.  THe words were in japanese so he had no idea what it said.  "The heck with it," he muttered and picked the book up.  He flipped through the pages, seing all the Japanese letters that he could not read, until he found one in broad English.  "Hmm...?  What's this?" he muttered curiously.

_Me and her.
By Twilight-Trinity
Rated M

It was just another night for the silver headed boy.  He sat quietly at the empty street, on the bench, at three in the morning.  He saw a small shadow come up behind him.  He turned around and saw her...the one that he loved.
"Ah, good morning M'lady Hinata," he said with a big smile on his face.
"Good morning to you to, Roy," she smiled back._

Roy raised an eybrow, skipped a few lines and kept on reading.

_She sat down right next the him but immediatly jolted back up, "ouch, ouch, ouch,"
"What's wrong?"
"Ow...I got a splinter on my butt," she said flirtatiously._

Again he raised an eybrow, read the part where they went to the back alley but he found something in this story very disturbing.

_Roy looked at Hinata's ass, searching for the splinter.
"I can't see it," he told her.
"...Maybe it went in deeper."  She took off her stretch pants and showed her girly boxers._  *I didn't know girls wore boxers,* Roy thought.

_Roy said to her, "this only made it worse."
Hinata took off her boxers and Roy started searching again for the stupid piece of wood.  Immediatly, Hinata turned around and Roy saw her *ahem*.
"You like it?" she asked._

Roy's hair stood up in shock but still kept on reading as if the book put a spell on him.

_"ah, ah, ah, harder!"
"Harder?  Not a problem."
"Ah,ah, right there, more, more, more!"
Blood began to drop to the ground._

Roy had enough!  He threw the book as hard as he could and probably threw it to the Sound Village.  "Damn you Asylum!  That was disgusting!" he uttered loudly.
"What was?" a soft voice behind him.
Roy turned around and saw her, Hinata, about to sit down on the bench.
"Nooooooo!"
She sat down, "ouch!"  She jolted back up, "I sat on a splinter!  Roy can you help me out?"
Roy's head spun, he felt dizzy, and before he knew it, he fainted to the ground


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 27, 2007)

That was funny.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jan 28, 2007)

Not bad at all.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 28, 2007)

Woot! Great stuff


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

that was good... both versions... even if i dont know who roy is... poor naruto so confused


----------



## abichan (Jan 28, 2007)

*MUST KILL SASUKE!!!  :seto *
wait...you are the one who wrote this....
*MUST KILL INOSAKUSHINE!!!   *
that was just the fanfic book, right...so kibas gonna kill sasuke, NOT IF I GET TO HIM FIRST!
great update!
oh, i recieved your rep^, THANKS! and yes, you should be scared of me...YOU ALL SHOULD!!!
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! okay, done now. cant wait till new chap!


----------



## Serac (Jan 28, 2007)

Ah, I've just read the entire first one, and then all of this one. I loved how the book kept managing to survive in the first one, and how it spoke to Naruto, saying: I believe you will become Hokage, I believe in you'. That was great. I'm praising you in here for that one because.....I feel like it?

Anyway, you're doing a pretty kick-ass job, so keep up the good work.

Rock on.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 28, 2007)

I figured that you would be in here soon.


----------



## Serac (Jan 28, 2007)

Really? I didn't.....Oh well, man. Something for a laugh, yeah?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 28, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> that was good... both versions... even if i dont know who roy is... poor naruto so confused




As I said earlier, I believe, Roy is one of my own Naruto characters that I created.  He will (probably by next year) be in my fanfic, "the shadow ninja (naruhina)"


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm writing a new fic called "A God's Gift"  It is a Naruto/God of War crossover.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 29, 2007)

you and your cross overs... naruto crosses over into vidio games... always good! even if i dont understand half of it I usualy get the basic idea... i want to start a InoSakuShine FC!... but i am to lazy maby you should start one InoSakuShine!!!... ok cant wait for update!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 29, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> you and your cross overs... naruto crosses over into vidio games... always good! even if i dont understand half of it I usualy get the basic idea... i want to start a InoSakuShine FC!... but i am to lazy maby you should start one InoSakuShine!!!... ok cant wait for update!



Actually that would be a good idea (the fanclub thing)

Hey I.S.S!  How would you react if we made a fan club just for you?


----------



## Traveler (Jan 30, 2007)

It's spelled p*d*p**** and I demand that you put in the fanfiction
My dark haired angels. (And a little less NaruHina please!  !!!!)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

Look at what i found.  Goes with the Kakashi/Sakura fic.


----------



## Katonshadow (Jan 30, 2007)

awesome, reps for you ^^


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 30, 2007)

*few announcements

Twighlight Trinity- Gee thanks for stealing the spotlight!  But actually you saved me a lot of writing  Special thanks to you!

Eoph Dono- haha, good idea. But I wouldnt make an RFC for myself, im not that conceided  Thanks for the thought, it would make me feel like that god, Serac 

loAlso Im putting out a new fanfic SOON! Read it, please!

Also-no one take this fanfic seriously!! I mean a joke is a joke (you'll see why I'm saying this Really Twilight your awesome~!  

*Chapter 6: Understanding*

 The fact that neither Hinata or Kiba turned up for the rest of training made Kurenai furious, and Shino suspicious.

 "I saw Hinata an hour ago. I had to talk to her but soon she ran off saying she had to get something back from Kiba. And I haven't seen Kiba since before lunch," Kurenai said. Shino silently wondered where they could have gone. When Kurenai stormed off, muttering something about 'lost causes,' he decided to do his own investigation.

 Shino went to the place where Hinata and Kiba just were and searched for tracks. His bugs crept around, helping him.
 "What's this?" he whispered aloud, and kneeled in the ground. He pried out a large black book, half buried in the ground. Dusting off it's cover, it's words began to illuminate.

 "'Best Fanfiction'? *What is going on here*?" Let's say this book had a sense of humor, and wanted to be discovered. Let's say Shino somehow knew that in this book, he would find all the answers. And now he opens the book, but this story here: it's not horror, just a description of it.

_[a sample of InoSakuShine's chapter done better]
Start:
Roy calmly walked down the empty street, just wishing that he would be home by now. Practically out of nowhere, a black book just slid right infront of him. He looked down at the book, debating whether to pick it up or not. THe words were in japanese so he had no idea what it said. "The heck with it," he muttered and picked the book up. He flipped through the pages, seing all the Japanese letters that he could not read, until he found one in broad English. "Hmm...? What's this?" he muttered curiously.

Me and her.
By Twilight-Trinity
Rated M

It was just another night for the silver headed boy. He sat quietly at the empty street, on the bench, at three in the morning. He saw a small shadow come up behind him. He turned around and saw her...the one that he loved.
"Ah, good morning M'lady Hinata," he said with a big smile on his face.
"Good morning to you to, Roy," she smiled back.

Roy raised an eybrow, skipped a few lines and kept on reading.

She sat down right next the him but immediatly jolted back up, "ouch, ouch, ouch,"
"What's wrong?"
"Ow...I got a splinter on my butt," she said flirtatiously.

Again he raised an eybrow, read the part where they went to the back alley but he found something in this story very disturbing.

Roy looked at Hinata's ass, searching for the splinter.
"I can't see it," he told her.
"...Maybe it went in deeper." She took off her stretch pants and showed her girly boxers. *I didn't know girls wore boxers,* Roy thought.

Roy said to her, "this only made it worse."
Hinata took off her boxers and Roy started searching again for the stupid piece of wood. Immediatly, Hinata turned around and Roy saw her *ahem*.
"You like it?" she asked.

Roy's hair stood up in shock but still kept on reading as if the book put a spell on him.

"ah, ah, ah, harder!"
"Harder? Not a problem."
"Ah,ah, right there, more, more, more!"
Blood began to drop to the ground.

Roy had enough! He threw the book as hard as he could and probably threw it to the Sound Village. "Damn you Asylum! That was disgusting!" he uttered loudly.
"What was?" a soft voice behind him.
Roy turned around and saw her, Hinata, about to sit down on the bench.
"Nooooooo!"
She sat down, "ouch!" She jolted back up, "I sat on a splinter! Roy can you help me out?"
Roy's head spun, he felt dizzy, and before he knew it, he fainted to the ground._

  "What the-" Shino thought hard. He replaced "Roy" with Kiba, Asuma, anyone at all and evaluated the situation. "Ah. I see what's going on!" Shino took the book in his arm and headed in a particular direction. "*I can't believe this*! That Twilight Trinity is such an ass, showing up InoSakuShine like that."


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 30, 2007)

awww should have used a shini x ino fic but still funny


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

mmm...........interesting.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh I used so many smileys. Hey people, I'm open for requests now.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

Do a GaaraxSakura pairing, if you please.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 30, 2007)

Funny, funny... 

Great idea, hilarious.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 30, 2007)

use my Naruanko fic lol i got lots of bondage to give anko ideas or Naruto nightmares!!!

or maby a narukure fic lol they are usualy hott!!!!!


----------



## .Jiraiya. (Jan 30, 2007)

Funny fic. Do AnkoxKakashi! Those are always fun


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 30, 2007)

no everyone narutayu trumps all


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2007)

It's all about NaruKure


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

Angelic Ninja said:


> It's all about NaruKure


lol yeah maby give kurenai ideas!


----------



## Traveler (Jan 31, 2007)

I have ideas for this. 1. Make every teacher arrested. 2. Put in fanfictions that have these parings NaruAnko, NaruKure (My Black Haired Angels because it blasts canon into pieces.), KakaSaku, NaruTayu, NaruTsu, InoAsu, KureHina. 2. Less OCs and NaruHina. 3. More Yoai and Yuri.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's the pic.  My bandwidth cleared.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 31, 2007)

*sniff* why did you have to make fun of me I.S.S?  I'm just a dying fan.  And besides, you told me that I can make my own version of it. *crys*

*ahem* now that I got that off my shoulder I would like to say one thing:

One day I will tell the world about this fanfic!

That is all...

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Island in the Sun (Jan 31, 2007)

I just love the fact that you used Roy not Asylum, Twilight.  

*ahem*, InoSakuShine, not bad and I hope to see more

 now to dissapear *poof*  

~Symbol the Charmer
Member of Holocaust


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 3, 2007)

Traveler said:


> I have ideas for this. 1. Make every teacher arrested. 2. Put in fanfictions that have these parings NaruAnko, NaruKure (My *Dark* Haired Angels because it blasts canon into pieces.), KakaSaku, NaruTayu, NaruTsu, InoAsu, KureHina. 2. Less OCs and NaruHina. 3. More Yoai and Yuri.



Thanks for the compliment on my fic


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 3, 2007)

Twighlight-j/k!
And im not making this into a NaruHina, dont we already have enough of those? Its not what this is about. Otherwise, I will take your suggestions starting next update when I put in fanfiction.
Garaa of the Desert-Thats hilarious!


*Chapter ???: Wrong Ideas*


Naruto strolled lazily down the street, deciding to take a break from the chaos of recent events. Leave it to Sasuke to ruin a nice peaceful day.

 "Dobe, what are you doing?" Naruto glared at him and his stupid question, as if it were obvious.
 "What does it look like?" Naruto thrust out a hand. Sasuke saw that the hand held a lone lolipop.
 "Am I missing something? I'm not using my Sharigan to copy your stupidity, you know."
 "If you don't know, then I'm not going to bother explaining it to you," Naruto proceeded to leave him behind, licking his lolipop and counting, "*One....two....three...." *

 Up the street, down the street, around the corner. Sasuke took all the familliar paths. 
 It was quiet. Too qui-

  "FREEZE!" His eyes widened as a forceful command shook the still air. He only had time to look around, dazed and confused when from out of seemingly no where something pounced on him from the shadows.  The surronding figures of the ANBU didn't plan on that.
 "I'll kill you! Kill you! You-Hinata-Bleh-Murder!" Kiba and Sasuke scrabbled on the ground, Akamaru clamped onto his arm.
 "W-What do we do?" One ANBU said to another.
 "Let's take care of this! We're ANBU for God's sake!" Three or so grabbed Sasuke by the arms and wrestled him up.

 "What's going on? Get off me! What about-" He snapped his head back to see Kiba growling on the ground while an ANBU in a cat mask repeatedly squirted him with a spray bottle yelling "Bad! Bad!"
 "Let's go," Sasuke was taken away.


 "Are you going to tell me what this is about?" Sasuke growled impatiently, head propped up on his arms. He sat across from Kakashi Sensei, and beside then a wall of glass separated Gai and Lee, who were also talking. They could tell they were being watched from the 'outside.'

 "It's kind of awkward...but they think...ah, you need to explain..." Sasuke waited for him to blurt it out.
 "Come on," he urged, irritated.
 "Ha, well funny thing," Kakashi said, "See they think I'm a p*d*p**** and you're my latest victim-actually Gai gave them that information, and they found a book saying we-"
 "WHAT?"

 Gai and Lee glanced over from their disturbing off-topic discussion about puberty to see Sasuke jump up in rage, flipping over the table. Looks like the ANBU rushed in and had to restrain him. He escaped the hold and they both flinched as he started to bang on the glass, displaying every kind of symbol that meant death towards the two. As he symbolized stabbing Lee in the heart with a kunai, tears began to spill down his eyes.
 "Is he.." Lee choked "Saying he loves me Gai-Sensei?"
 "You bet!" Super thumbs up.

 Meanwhile, the book found it's way into the hands of *Sakura,* who appears to be the only smart one around here.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 3, 2007)

nice!!  good job! love the update! (for people who dont read my Fan Fic i have claimed exclusive rights to start a Horror's Of Fan Fiction FC(also a InoSakuShine FC))


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 3, 2007)

ok started it

InoSakuShine/Horrors Of Fan Fiction FC


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 3, 2007)

alright, I joined the fan club...no idea why by the heck with it.  I would have started it but I had no idea on how to do it.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## xiaojiang (Feb 3, 2007)

sooo funny so far. waiting for the next chapter!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 3, 2007)

Uh-oh, Sakura's got the book.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 3, 2007)

Yup, that's gotta result in much punching, yelling and bleeding. *shivers*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, I wonder what will happen next...


----------



## Traveler (Feb 4, 2007)

Now that was funny dood.


----------



## Trademark_Trickster (Feb 4, 2007)

The squirt bottle thing...

Homg... Gigglefit proceeding in .5 seconds...

*Has gigglefit*


----------



## fists (Feb 8, 2007)

Some very wise words:
Spoiler:
You are not a true Naruto addict untill you've stuck your finger in an electrical outlet, and screamed "CHIDORI!!!" as you pass out.

he i did that and was in the hospital for a month


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 8, 2007)

lol that was cool but there should have been a fanfiction in it!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 8, 2007)

Im sorry I haven't updated in so long guys, but I have SO much homework and it was my birthday yesterday and I'm so busy. Please give me a few more days!


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, what would you do if we said no? Just curious.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sitll waiting.  But, this is worth it.  Keep it up I.S.S.-chan.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 8, 2007)

Your b-day you say? Well happy belated birthday then! 

Here's a +rep as a present!


----------



## drackcove (Feb 8, 2007)

Mwahahahahah briliant brilliant!!!


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeet another rep without a signature, how annoying.

And happy b-day InoSakuShine! *feels embarassed at not noticing*


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the reps and support. This is just a taste, sorry, but I got a birthday [party to go to in a few. Take what you can get  


*Stunned*

  Shino could be seen walking at a fast pace down Konoha ave, peering around though his mysterious glasses. He was up to something, but no one bothered to explore his suspicious behavior further. As he sat himself donw to rest for a few minutes, he began to debate his plan of action. As far as he was concerned, he had a few options.

*option 1) Fall into the trap and read the Book*
option 2) Tell somebody, look like an idiot
option 3) Go home and play with bugs

 Or something along the lines of that. He couldn't decide, and really needed some counsel. Beside him his bugs worked together to attempt to pry open the Book. Was it coincidence? No, a sign. It couldn't hurt......

_[an excerpt from]
Enter the Illusion
ranma hibiki
Rated M
narkur

"I felt the same way. Why do you think I was so jealous of that Sakura girl?" The figure
replied, spreading her arms to enfold Naruto. "And since you've defeated me, by the
laws of my own people, I am yours to do with as you please master."_

What? His Sensei would never submit to....

_How ironic. "Great! Then no one can complain if I decide I want a harem." Naruto had heard the desire in the other's voice. It was just as Naruto knew it would be. No one could resist his charms. Not even a member of the yuuhi clan. "Get ready to receive the ride of your life, Kurenai. Now bend over and grab your ankles."_


_The recently turned slave Kurenai looked at Naruto, startled. "You aren't going to try to put
it all in are you?"_



 Sakura was passing by, looking for Kakashi-Sensei. As she peered over the streets she found an open book, abandoned in the lonely wind. 
 "Someone forgot their book...." she voiced aloud, and being that smart, pretty, perfect girl she always tried to be, and went to check it out. She approached the bench that held it and outstretched her arms.

 "EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!" The pink kunoichi screeched and jumped back. "GROSS!" *Many dead insects and and beetles lay upturned, sprawled scattered arcoss the pages*. "D-d-dead bugs?" Daring to look closer, she saw one twitch it's legs and screamed l ouder. Not dead, stunned. but by what? And who left this creepy book here? *This had to be investigated*....


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 10, 2007)

Ahhh, that put a smile on my face. Hadn't thought the bugs would get stunned like that, nice touch.

Well, since Sakura got her hands on the thing, guess I'd better...

*Red lights start spinning, sirens blare, people run around looking for a toilet*
"Sakura is approaching the book, repeat, Sakura is approaching the book. Get to the shelters, close up the Zoo, pack a lunch for me!"


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 10, 2007)

Shino's bugs got stunned. I didn't think that could happen .

*RED ALERT. RED ALERT. SAKURA-CHAN'S APPROCING THE BOOK. REPEAT, SAKURA-CHAN'S APPROCHING THE BOOK. HEAD TO THE SECRET UNDERGROUND SHELTER. *everyone but me makes it inside* HEY WTF. LET ME IN. LET ME IN, DAMNIT. OH SHIT. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 11, 2007)

*runs to snatch book away before book is read* Noo Sakura! Don't look in the b-  *trips on a foot, falling on face* 

*InoSakuShine:* Sakura's reading the book next! Don't interfere!


----------



## Traveler (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmmm... SakuIno or KakaSaku?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 11, 2007)

sakura shoukld read a sakuanko or a sakutayu fic


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 11, 2007)

hey, has anyone seen Asylum lately?  He hasnt been on since Friday (todays Sunday).

ISS: nice chap and I love how you messed up Asylum's story (aka: Twilight-Trinity).

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

@ISS=I sent you a really good idea.  Check your PM's.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 11, 2007)

Island in the Sun said:


> hey, has anyone seen Asylum lately?  He hasnt been on since Friday (todays Sunday).
> 
> ISS: nice chap and I love how you messed up Asylum's story (aka: Twilight-Trinity).
> 
> ...



I just say you yesterday!  Why would you say something like that?

ISS: please just ignore this fool.  The other members and I do it as well.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 12, 2007)

Here you go. Courtesy help of Garaa of the Desert, so enjoy! BTW the fic is really 'R' so watch out.

*
 Girl on an A-Ranked Mission (Get out of the way!)*


 If Konoha only new. The innnocent children would be hiding under their beds, clutching the 'boogey monster' for comfort, the mother's of the children would throw open the pantry doors getting armfuls of canned goods yelling at their children to get into the basement, and the fathers and men would think of poor Rock Lee and shudder. But the village, they didn't know. No one knew *Sakura* was in possesion of the Book.

 That's right. It was placed in front of her, plastic gloves beside it. Sakura looked suspiciously at the thing. Cautiously, she flipped it open.

_
*Spoiler*:  



Forbidden Desires
By-Gaara of the Desert
Rated-?R? for sexual content
AnkoSakura

It was nighttime. Sakura was walking to Anko?s house to bring her some Dango. She was wearing long pants, and a coat similar to Anko. She had a bag from the store that sells Dango?s. At least, that what it looks like to anybody wondering what she was doing. But in reality, Sakura had a desire that only Anko can fulfill. At first, she was hesitant to let her do the stuff that Sakura enjoys so much but after spending a couple nights with her. She was comfortable. Sakura reached her house and knocked on the door. The door opened and Anko stood at the door. She let her in and both of them went downstairs. When the reached downstairs, Sakura took off her clothes to reveal her wearing leather boots and clothes that a slave would wear for S&M. Anko took of her clothes to reveal similar clothes. After Anko tied up Sakura, Anko got a whip and start to whip Sakura. If you listen, you can hear her moaning in pleasure. This is her desire. Being a slave subject to a master?s wishes. She loved being bossed around.

   Anko was moaning in pleasure. She could feel Sakura?s tongue in her pussy. She couldn?t believe how many times she orgasmed from her touch. This girl is a natural. They continued this for about 10 minutes when Anko decided to try her new toy. She went over to the chest and pulled out the biggest dildo Sakura has ever seen. Sakura was scared. She wasn?t gonna try to put it in her, right? 

?You?re not gonna try to put that thing in me, are you? Anko had an evil smile on her face.

?So what if I am?? Sakura was freaked out. She was gonna put it in. She tried to escape but she was still bound. Anko walked up to her and.........................


_

"W-W-W-Whaaa-" Sakura's father heard some commotion and appeared behind her. He snatched the book and his eyes grazed a few key words, but not for long.

 "SAKURA WHAT HAVE YOU-" Thump. She dragged him to the corner and left him, bleeding from the head. The door smashed open and she strided into the open air. You could hear the fire alarm as Sakura's Inner surfaced into the twisted, twisted world.

*"If Kakashi thinks he's going to get away with lettiing this Fanfiction slip by, he must not know I'm PMSing."*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 12, 2007)

"PMSing"?  no idea what that means.

Heh, nice fic and I always love it.  Thumbs up and a smile from me.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 12, 2007)

wow if u dont know what PMSing means then u neither 1) been with women or 2) never met a women in ur life and nice update u took my advice with the sakura anko fic but that one was a lil bit too scary for my taste........ i would have used one off ff.net


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 12, 2007)

I actually wrote that one.  It was my first sex scene.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn. I'd hate to be Kakashi right now. Sakura's gonna beat the crap out of him.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep so will Gaara.

Wait, I'm Gaara.  Uh oh.  *starts to run away to the end of the world where i'l safe from Sakura*


----------



## Dao (Feb 12, 2007)

THE FUCK?!  XD this is funny, your like advertiseing at the same time making a plot XDDD

~daomoua2


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, This is what PMSing means. 
Well you know that, uh, 'time of the month' girls have when they get really quick tempered-yeah, well  that's called PMSing. Which mean Sakura is 10x more pissed then Usual. Just wait until the next chapter~!!!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 13, 2007)

great chapter InoSakuShine man im dyin to read the next chapter


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope this book reaches Tsunade and their she reads a Tsunade/Naruto/Orochi/Jiriya fanfic...


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh, this will get back to Tsuande eventually.


*Misconceptions*


 You could hear stomping down the street from a mile away, smashing anything that got in her was. It so happens that out scary pink kunoichi turns a sharp corner and collides into a certain Sand Village Ninja.

 Garaa's face flickered with surprise when he saw who it was, but was soon restored. Her remembered reading something about her that made him wince, but that was so long ago. However, when Sakura regained her balance her reaction was immediate.* SLAP! *

  A harsh sound snapped in the air and sent birds flying away. Sakura smacked Garaa straught across the face. But she wasn't done. She drew back her fist and knocked him down.

  "CHA! TAKE THAT YOU PERV!" Garaa was too shocked to get up. But this girl was on a mission. She saved her fury for one person.


"Kakashi!" Tsuande yelled, bolting upright in her bed. "I knew I forgot something!" What a typical way to start the day.


  The phone rang. It was the most exciting thing to have happened all day. The Guard picked it up.

 "Hello? Yes. Yes, Lord Hokage." The Guard hung up the phone, and turned to a masked ninja. "You're free to go." Kakashi sighed.
 "I knew she would remember eventually," Kakashi smiled as the Guard unlocked his cell and let him out. He couldn't wait to inhale a breath of clean, fresh air. So when he stepped out into the sunny outdoors, it wasn't long before he bumped into something hard and painful. Sakura.

 Kakashi looked down at his young student. She looked pretty angry.
 "Oh, hi, Sakura," Kakashi grinned. "I'm sorry if you haven't seen me, I had to visit my sick dying grandmother out of town."
 "You said everyone you ever cared about was dead."
 "I don't really care about her, I just want her money."
 "LIAR!" She seized his arm in a death grip. "You-! You thought you could get away wihth it, you just had to have your stupid porn, no matter what it was! You're supposed to be my teacher! How dare you!" Kakashi frowned as her grip became painfully tighter.

 "Sakura, what are you talking about?"
 "Don't play stupid, Sensei. Look," she said, shoving a book to his eyes. Slowly, he read it's title.

 "'The....Best....Fanfiction'? Oh, no." It all clicked for him. So maybe this is where Gai acquired his resources?
 Sakura looked confused. "You mean.....you really didn't know about it? Didn't even read one chapter?" SHw watched as Kakashi peered at her disaprovingly.
 "Of course not. Even if I had the book what makes you think I would want to read sexual content about my students and peers?" 

Sakura mumbled something inaudible about Icha Icha Paradise and coughed something that sounded like 'Anko'.
  "Okay, well what are we going to do?" Sakura asked him.

 "Obviously destroying the book isn't enough. We must lock it away forever. *I'm going to see Tsuande about all this*. I need you to go 

and find trustworthy allies to keep this safe. Don't spread around the word. Can you do this?" She nodded. "Ok, go!"


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 16, 2007)

lol.............


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 16, 2007)

yet again i feel the need of a narutayu fic just to make things a lil scarey


----------



## Traveler (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with the above poster dood.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 16, 2007)

Symbol!  You F****ing idiot!  EP is going to find me here!  What the hell were you thinking?!  Give me one good reason on why I should go over there to Colorado and just shoot you in the f****ing head!  UGH!

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 16, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Symbol!  You F****ing idiot!  EP is going to find me here!  What the hell were you thinking?!  Give me one good reason on why I should go over there to Colorado and just shoot you in the f****ing head!  UGH!
> 
> ~Asylum the Dreamer
> Leader of Holocaust



I'm trying to teach the dude a lesson.  Sorry if your mad at me.  Nothing I can do now.  Let the loser be.

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 20, 2007)

(A/N to get a part in this update you had to read the 1st HOF)
Sorry no fanfic in this one but ill make up for it by putting THREE in the next one!!!

* Taking Action!*

 "F-F-Fanfiction? That's that...." Tsunade' eyes widened when she saw those large Gothic letters scrawled on the book Kakashi held out for her.

 "Yes Lord Hokage. That's what happened." Coincidently, Jiraiya at that time decided to burst in. 
 "Hey baby. I just popped by to tell you that-"

  The whole community was gathered around a bulletin board in the center of the village. Many voices cried out in wonder, rage, and confusion.
  "How is this possible?" Demanded one man, pointing to the newest bulletin.

 ATTENTION ALL CITIZENS

*A TEMPORARY DECREE IS ACTIVE. ABSOLUTELY ALL FORMS OF WRITING ARE BANNED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. EXISTING WRITING MAY STAY. THOSE FOUND IN THE ACT OF PRODUCING MORE WRITING WILL BE SUBJECT TO SEVERE PUNISHMENT*-Hokage Tsuande.

 A severly bruised old man nearby was waling. 
 "I'm out of business! That crazy old hag! I'm ruined!" Jiraiya cried, causing several other people to become alarmed. Another man appraoched him and nudged him on the side.

 "Hey," he said in a low voice. "No one ever said you can't draw. No one ever said no pictures. So, uh, better keep that hentai coming!" 

Jiraiya perked up, mumbled something, and decided he was right. He took of to the nearset corner store.

 The bell above the door jingled as Jiraiya entered. the clerk peered over at him from a magazine he was reading. He watched him rummage though a few aisles. 
 "Hey, man. Where's the pens?" Jiraiya asked.
 "Pens? Are you crazy? We don't sell those anymore. No writing utensils whatsoever." The clerk raised an eyebrow.

_ Meanwhile_

 "Okay, you ready Neji? I'm going to get you this time!" Tenten could feel it. She had him this time. Her and Neji had been relentlessly practicing for days straight, and she finally thought this time she could break through his chakra barrier. If she did, it would be a major achievment in her young life. She was defining who she was.

 "Come on then," Neji gave her a rare smile and she prepared to attack. Tenten whipped out two scrolls and prepared to do her jutsu. She placed them on the ground and scribbled something on one, and placed some kunais on the other. She could feel it, it would work this time. *Everything she was working for, today, would come-*

POOF!

 Suddenly four ANBUs popped into the air and grabbed her. Neji looked shocked.

 "What's going on here?" She demanded.
 "Sorry, miss," one barked harshly. "You're in violation of the new decree."
 "What did I do?" She demanded. The ANBU pointed to the scroll.


----------



## abichan (Feb 20, 2007)

I BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!loe the new update...so, a nejiten one next?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm already in the fic.  Did you read the one with Sakura and Anko?


----------



## gaaraxme (Feb 20, 2007)

this rox! gai is so stupid in this one...he either a) didn't see the word 'fiction' or b) is just jumping to conclusions...either way...IT'S HILARIOUS!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 20, 2007)

Please do a NaruTema or my fic sometime. Anyway, sweet update.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 21, 2007)

ok that chap was bull becausen sealing exactly writing it homework or getting surplies


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 21, 2007)

ha.
haha.
hahaHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
:rofl
 
ahem, that was fun. Can't wait for the fanfics themselves though.


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Feb 21, 2007)

The Akatsuki should find this god forsaken book.

<.<

KAKUHIDA. KISAITA. SASODEI. DEITOBI.

etc.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 21, 2007)

mmmm, KisaItaSasu!!!!! 
O.o

Kisame: "I knew you were cheating on me! You've been playing me!" *starts crying.
Itachi: "Hn. Idiot."


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 21, 2007)

For massive retardedness: ItaNaru


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 21, 2007)

wuahahaha!  Poor Ten-ten.  I laugh in her face.  Hahahahahaha-*cough*

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Hikari-sama (Jul 21, 2007)

[spaz]I love you![/spaz]

Okay, now that that's over.

It would be so hilarious if Naruto stumbled upon a, shall we say, "Graphic" SasuSaku.

Oh Gad... That would kill him...


----------



## Pinkfloyd697 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow hilarious


----------



## DLQwijibo (Jul 27, 2007)

What we really need is something so messed up that anyone who reads it will be scarred for life... We need a Shukaku/Kyuubi/Gamabunta fic XD.

Or maybe something along the lines of the HP world's . That shit is just plain freaky.

DLQ


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jul 27, 2007)

Hm...it's really odd seing a fanfic such as this dead.  Well, it has been dead for quite a while.

I.S.S., I do hope that you will come back and finish this legendary work.


----------

